# Probleme mit Blasc Updatefunktion für Addons / Wow Ace Updater



## Arthorhas (5. April 2008)

Hallo erst einmal...

Also folgendes stellt sich dar:

Habe Blasc in der aktuellen Version bzw. auch den WowAce Updater in seiner aktuellsten Version ausprobiert, habe aber bei beiden das Problem das Updates fehlerhaft ausgewiesen werden.

Bei dem Betriebssystem handelt es sich um Vista, Berechtigungen für den Addon Ordner sollten da sein, dennoch führt er die Updates nicht durch. Weder direkt via WowAve Updater noch über Blasc.

Er lädt zwar herunter aber installiert diese wohl dann nicht korrekt.

Blasc wird bei mir nicht via Windowsstart ausgeführt sondern manuell, wenn das System bereits alle sonstigen Progs geladen hat.

Ich bin hier mit meinem Latein am Ende, zudem Neuinstallationen über Blasc einwandfrei funktionieren (merkwürdiger Weise aber auch nicht die Reinstall Funktion im ACE Updater).

Wenn jemand hier einen Lösungsweg weiss, wäre ich sehr dankbar, nen Kaffee ist mir das bestimmt dann Wert^^ Nur abholen muss dieser ihn dann selber *g*

Achso: Wo kann man eigentlich das Logfile finden, damit ich mir die Fehlermeldung die er ja im Updatefenster anzeigt anschauen kann? Das Problem ist das ich diese dort nicht komplett lesen kann, da er einfach am Ende des Fensters diese abschneidet und nicht in einer weiteren Zeile fortführt.


----------



## Arthorhas (5. April 2008)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren ob ich der einzigste bin, bzw. ob jemand mit Vista nicht diese Probleme hat um das Problem einzugrenzen.


----------



## Kysugar (7. April 2008)

Moin, 

Bei mir schauts anders aus ...
Das Addonverzeichnis ist leer. Erst wenn ich eine neue Version update bzw. die alte wieder neu installiere werden die Addons überhaupt angezeigt.

Sind sie dann mal vorhanden lassen sie sich allerdings auch normal updaten.
Nach jedem Neustart des Pc´s wiederholt sich das Spielchen.

Weis da vielleicht jemand Rat ?

So long
Kys


----------



## Taschendieb (7. April 2008)

Nutze auch den WoWAceUpdater und hab Vista... Probleme hab ich allerdings keine.


----------



## JanR (8. April 2008)

Seit ein paar Tagen wird bei meinem Blasc Client nicht ein Addon mehr angezeigt (weder instalirte noch nicht instalierte)


----------



## Hotspotter (8. April 2008)

Hab ich in letzter Zeit auch manchmal. Bei mir hilft dann.

- Pluginverwaltung aufrufen
- Das Wow-Ace-Plugin abwählen und wieder anwählen
- Speichern (oder so ähnlich) drücken
- Im Addons-Modul oben links auf den grünen runden Pfeil klicken.


----------



## Kysugar (9. April 2008)

@Hotspotter

Danke, das funktioniert )


----------

